# Old Warden Tunnel.



## Black Shuck (Mar 14, 2009)

This is the Tunnel at Old Warden on the former branch line from Bedford to Hitchin. The Tunnel and Line was opened in 1857 and closed in 1964. The tunnel took a starring role in the film Those Magnificent Men in their Flying Machines. It is halfway between Cardington home of the famous Hangars and the village of Old Warden itself. In good condition overall.


















yer2/P1010318.jpg[/IMG]


























The Tunnel itself is 882 yds long and driven under The Greensand ridge with a perfectly straight bore. It is built from the standard blue engineering brick and has lasted remarkably well for over 150 years. It was originally part of the L.M.S.R railway.


----------



## RichardB (Mar 14, 2009)

You dropped this.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 14, 2009)

Ha ha very good Rich! How the hell that ever got down there I will never know. Looks like straight off the top of the Portal.!


----------



## RichardB (Mar 14, 2009)

I've got a thing about underground stuff and railway stuff so railway tunnels tick both boxes. 

Can you walk the full length of the tunnel?


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 14, 2009)

I am the same as you my man. anyting to do with derelict railways and disused tunnels in particular! This was actually a return visit for me as first tgime I did not take any shots. Yes you can walk the whole lengt although I would reccomend a load of torches as it is pitch black in the middle


----------



## bungle666 (Mar 15, 2009)

wow, another railway tunnel...........


B..


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 15, 2009)

Really like your pics of the old track bed and the cutting from above. Those blue bricks are fabulous, aren't they!
Nice find, norwich.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Foxy and thanks for the interest. Yes the engineering bricks are gorgeous even with the Grafitti!. Do you know what inside the tunnel had been re lined with normal red brick at some point, and a lot of it had actually shcafed off in places and fallen onto the Trackbed at some points along the bore. But the L.M.S.R blue brick was solid and serene after 152 years. I have only just got back from an explore in North Norfolk including a Disused Watermill and those 2 WW1 Pillboxes I was telling you about. I will post them all up a little bit later after I have had a bite to eat!.


----------



## crickleymal (Mar 23, 2009)

That's a Ford engine isn't it?


----------



## RichardB (Mar 24, 2009)

The engine that's lying on its own? It's a Peugeot XU petrol engine I believe.


----------



## dieseldrinker (Mar 31, 2009)

Its either a citroen or peugeot lump, by the look of the rocker cover.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 1, 2009)

dieseldrinker said:


> Its either a citroen or peugeot lump, by the look of the rocker cover.



Whatever it was it had come over the top of the portal!


----------



## TK421 (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice find Black Shuck, I am with you and RichardB on derelict railways etc. I have to say though, I am not sure I would fancy crawling throught the 'graffiti hole', I would probably get stuck


----------



## boothy (Apr 1, 2009)

Lovin the tunnel mate.

I am also mad for railways,bridges and of course tunnels,the bigger the better the darker the wetter.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 3, 2009)

It all depends what type of tunnel you are exploring! ahemm...! but getting back on subject I have been into Old Lines and their Civil engineering since I was a kid.


----------



## daddybear (Apr 5, 2009)

i think some wd40 and a hammer might get that engine runnin!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 5, 2009)

Very funny mate! i think it was pretty well bolloxed.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 5, 2009)

oooh goody, another railway tunnel, I love anything to do with railway's. 

Like the brickwork in there and on the portals. Excellent work mate, looks great.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you Sal it certainly was a long tunnel but the other portal was blocked by an Infill. I tell you what Mendo would have lovd this one as it was dry nearly all the way until the south Portal and 882 yards long. Piece of piss to get to as well.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 5, 2009)

ooooooh I can see us venturing down that way at some point this year (Mendo doesn't know that yet.  ).

It seems that there's quite a few things to see down your way. 

 Sal


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 5, 2009)

Its actually in Bedfordshire Sal,which is a little over 2 hours away from me. It is very accessible however because it is a designated Nature Reserve. The only tunnel in Norfolk, or Standard gauge Tunnel in Norfolk is at Cromer and is only 61 yards long!. Give me a P.M if you do venture down because I never tire of this tunnel and would walk it again any time, one of my fave sites.


----------

